# Wailing - "cat" behavior or something serious



## brinlong (Jan 10, 2009)

I own a healthy DSH who's had no serious health problems aside from an addiction to grass and the consequences thereof.

Periodically however, my cat will descend into the basement and proceed to low in such pain it sounds like he's dying. The first time it happened, I believed something had fallen and crushed him. However, if I rush down to rescue him, invariably, he'll be sitting in the middle of the floor staring off into space, then patter upstairs like nothings amiss.

He has since done this periodically for about a year now. The occurrences are random. Twice in two days, then not for 3 months. He never seems to be in any pain or discomfort. Hes not lacking for food or water. And he lets me know when its time to pay attention to him. Does this sound like classic crazy cat, or should I be concerned?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and it sounds like classic crazy cat, to me.  

If you are worried, you could take the kitty to the vet for a check up, to be sure. I first experienced this with my older Siamese/tabby cat. She began to do this in the house when she was in her late teen-age years. At the time, I really felt it was due to her age. You know; alzheimer's for cats. If I spoke to her, or poked my head around the corner and she saw me, her demeanor and meow would change from low, slinking and the moaning-meow to standing with tail/ears up and trilling a hello at me.

Since I've had numerous cats since then who also do that low cry, I've seen it most often with female cats in heat before I've been able to get them spayed and Squirrely-Jo does it EVERY time she carries around a plastic milk ring in her mouth. Same thing with my aged Meezer, as soon as I speak to her or she sees me, her tail goes up and I get a big, welcoming meow.
I've also heard of other cats, healthy and young, who would do it in the next room, away from their person. I wonder if for some reason, the cat wanders in there and gets lonely and is trying to call everyone to them. ? I just don't know and I'm not sure the cat knows why they do this either, because I've never had one tell me why they do it!

Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Some cats seem to really enjoy the sound of their own voices and will seek out the most resonant locations in which to moan and howl. When any of my cats go down to the basement or into the utility room and start howling, I call back, "Are you lost?" Sometimes we converse back and forth like that for a few minutes before the cat makes an appearance and quiet reigns again.

Laurie


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My old cat Puzzles started doing this when she got into her teen years. Seems she would wake up from a nap or look up and realize she was alone, or didn't know where she was and would cry until we called for her or went and got her. It was such a sad mournful cry too. So my bet is on crazy cat behavior.


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

YEP! My then 15-year-old Clyde starting doing this too after his littermate had died and he thought he was alone. I'm sure he was calling for her, trying to help her find her way home. Unfortunately he would often do this in the middle of the night.... I would go and help him find his way back to our bed and all would be right with the world again. This went on for the rest of his 18-years of life. Oh, what I would give to hear that 'yowl' of his again.... atback


----------

